# Can't Find a Plus Sized Leg Immobilizer



## Deven (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm SUPPOSED to be in a leg immobilizer, but I can't find one big enough! Does anyone know where I can get one that's larger than the standard size? Not Tall, but wrap around....


----------



## moore2me (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi Devin,

Me again. I use this company for large size medical equipment. I looked at a couple of their knee products and here are the sizes . . . 

Pro-Lite 3D, size XXL
Fits thigh 22-23 ¼ and calf 17-18 1/8
http://www.metromedicalonline.com/75888xx.html

Manufacturer: FLA Orthopedics 
Product: Elastic Knee Support with Spiral Stays and Condyle Pads 
Product Number: 37-851
Fits size (measure 4 above kneecap) up to 27
http://www.metromedicalonline.com/37851.html

There are other models in the catalog too. Also, a friend of mine had to have one of the knee braces custom made at the ortho lab at a local knee doctor's office. This probably would cost more, but insurance should pay for most of it (if you have insur & a doc will prescribe).


----------



## Deven (Nov 22, 2011)

moore2me said:


> Hi Devin,
> 
> Me again. I use this company for large size medical equipment. I looked at a couple of their knee products and here are the sizes . . .
> 
> ...



Thank you very much!


----------

